# Soup containers................



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Good morning,
What is the best container to freeze soups in? Probably either individual size or for 2 people. Tell me what you use or share a link. Thanks!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I use any "tupperware" container. I have tried to switch to more glass containers but I find they get very hot when heated. Since I take frozen soup to work and heat in the microwave I don't like carrying super hot containers down the hallway to my desk. If you are thawing in the fridge you could use almost any container, like a yogurt container, as they wouldn't be microwaved.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Actually, I forgot to mention that I'm making soup for the elderly in my church. So I would need quite a few containers.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I probably will freeze some for my hubby and I .....but need a suggestion on carry out containers for the freezer.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

If you could find a 2 cup bowl and use it as a mold, you could freeze the soup into an ice cube, pop it out of the container, and then wrap the frozen soup individually. 

Then when it comes time to deliver the soup, you could simply get a container at the destination to thaw the soup in? Or just put the frozen soup directly into a pan for reheating?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

TerriLynn, 
That's a good idea! I'll try the ice cube trays on the Broccoli cheese soup. It probably won't work on soups with larger ingredients like meatballs and such.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Actually..... I'm not even sure if you can freeze Broccoli Cheese Soup. This is my first time with freezer meals and I was going to tackle soups first. Does anyone see a problem with freezing Broccoli Soup?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

TerriLynn said:


> If you could find a 2 cup bowl and use it as a mold, you could freeze the soup into an ice cube, pop it out of the container, and then wrap the frozen soup individually.
> 
> Then when it comes time to deliver the soup, you could simply get a container at the destination to thaw the soup in? Or just put the frozen soup directly into a pan for reheating?



This is what I do.

I freeze the soups in a bowl, any bowl. I prefer this one low, flat bowl I have - a nasty-looking old thing. Once solid, I pop it out, and toss it in a vac-seal bag. Then they stack easier in the freezer. 

Alternately, fill a ziploc bag, seal it up, lay it over flat, and they freeze hard in a somewhat flat, stackable shape. 

Ziploc bags wouldn't need returned, or COULD be returned for re-use. Either way.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I do freeze soup in a zip lock freezer bag. It takes extra care in sealing it tight but I lay them flat on a baking sheet with a 1" lip to be sure. If they are frozen flat, they stack nicely.
I learned not to just throw it into the freezer when a bunch slid sideways and the liquid froze around the bars of the freezer basket. I couldn't break them loose.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

So does any soup work for freezing?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

All of these ideas sound great. And.....that's funny about the liquid freezing around the bars. Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't like what happens to noodle in frozen soup so I add them when I reheat the soup.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

That's good to know. Would rice do the same thing?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good to know. Would rice do the same thing?


I've never tried it.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

We use empty plastic jars that peanut butter/mayo come in


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Cottage cheese containers, yogurt containers, and sour cream containers are the ones in our cupboard right now. We do like the Lake Effect Ice Cream containers but I suspect they are only found around this end of lake Erie and Ontario as it's a local Ice cream producer. As others have said zip lock bags work well too.


----------



## nglt13 (Feb 28, 2013)

To buy in bulk...
http://reditainer.com/?wpsc-product=extreme-freeze-deli-containers-2

For just a few....
http://www.amazon.com/Reditainer-Ex...198&sr=8-4&keywords=reditainer+extreme+freeze

I use the 24oz size which I think is perfect for 2 people. They are made to be used in the freezer and after at least 20 uses each, they still look like new. They are easy to clean and pretty stain resistant. Tomato sauce will not usually stain unless you reheat it in the container. I am very pleased with them.


----------

